# Autocruise Starblazer



## drcotts

Hi All
Just joined the forum tonight. Thought i would make my first post " a what do you think about the starblazer."

We have decided that this the van for use after not really seeing a van we immediately felt "right" with - until we walked into the Stablazer. SO we have decided this is the van we want. We have sorted out some money etc and so the final hurdle is to ask owners what they think of this vehicle.
We would like the garage model but would go for the low locker. I realise there is not too many of this van about....is there?

So what do other owners think. Quality of manufacture etc? Fittings Autocruise after sales. 

Any info appreciated.

Many thanks

Phill


----------



## trevorf

Hi Phill 

Welcome to the site. 

We recently narrowed our choice to the either the Starblazer or Autotrail Apache 670. It may be worth having a look at one before your final desicion Pretty much the same layout, both good build quality, choice came down to preference of internal decor. You should be well pleased with either. 

Regards 

Trevor


----------



## 88991

Hi Phil


We bought the Starblazer and are very very happy with our purchase, the fixed bed in the back is ideal. We have the low locker version, which we wanted after having a Hymer with a large garage. We used to put the scooter in the garage but could smell the petrol fumes the odd time. With the Starblazer we had a tow bar fitted and a scooter rack which slides into the struts of the tow bar, with lights etc built in. The engine we have is the 2.8 HDI which is plenty powerful enough to pull up any hill we have encountered up to now.

You also have 240v electric water heater, which is very handy whrn you plug into a site saving on the gas. Overall we are very pleased with it and the aftersales service from Christine at Autocruise is second to none...


Ray


----------



## drcotts

trevorf said:


> Hi Phill
> 
> Welcome to the site.
> 
> We recently narrowed our choice to the either the Starblazer or Autotrail Apache 670. It may be worth having a look at one before your final desicion Pretty much the same layout, both good build quality, choice came down to preference of internal decor. You should be well pleased with either.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Trevor


Thanks for the reply trevor. 
I saw the comparison test when they were compared in MMM (or was it practical motorhome). I tend to stay away from autotrail but this is just a personal opinion. A few close motorcaravanning freinds owned them including the club sectertary. They all encountered quite serious problems which autotrail just wouldnt put right. So this had put me off them a bit. The people i refer to no longer ownautotrails and have changed to Knauss and LeVoyager . 
Saying that i dont know that much about autocruise as yet other than we like the starblazer but i undertand the biuld quailty is generally better.
Thanks for the reply anyway Trevor and i will let everyone know the final outcome.

Phill


----------



## drcotts

Thanks Ray
I di wonder if the eberspacher heater was the combitronic one. Hopefully our van will have this as we spend most of our nights camping on hook up. Anyway its nice to meet some happy blazer owners and i,m glad you are happy with it. Will post a message when we finally take the plunge.

Regard
Phill


----------



## 121492

Hi 
Thes is our second Starblazer and we love it. I persuaded my husband to purchase because of the fixed bed at the back and the storage space. We also went for the low bed. we are in Germany at the moment and everywhere we go, Germans want to see inside. They love their motorhomes and are very impressed. My husband loves driving it, says it so comfortable.


----------



## riverboat2001

I know this is going to seem a silly question, but is it just the height of the bed that makes the garage a large one.

Surely all that space would be fantastic!

But, if you have the higher bed one, does the ladder block access to the toilet?

This van is high on our shortlist for Hubby and me plus two dogs.

Build quality and durability are very important to us, as diy and fixing things are not high on our list of qualities!

Also would these vans be useable throughout a British winter without freezing up.

And would i be able to occasionally tow a large motorbike or two?

Anything i should "really" know about when looking at ones to buy.

I was hoping to get a van for no more than £25k, don't mind a slightly older one if need be.


----------



## cbcft

We purchased a new Starblazer last month. We have the high bed option and yes, the extra space is fantastic and no, the ladder doesn't block access to the toilet. 

BUT we have had loads of niggly things go wrong - one of the sidelights failed before we drove it away. On our first trip out one of the skylights blew open, (the plastic teeth had snapped) and the toilet door wouldn't stay shut. We found the passenger door fouled the fuel filler cover, the trim to vertical edge of swing out cupboard was chipped, the rubber door trim around habitation door didn't fit properly. Since then the dash board power sockets failed and we had to replace the fuse. The screws fixing garage door handle fell out. The bottle holder from overhead locker has fallen off and the top has come off the autocruise door mat press stud. Not the full list but you get the idea! Nothing major but very annoying when you've spent such a lot (to us) of money. 

I don't know whether this is the standard we should expect or whether we just got a friday afternoon job!

The layout is great for us and it has everything we needed but hubby is so frustrated with all that's gone wrong he's ready to drive it off the Severn bridge!!

In all of this West Country Motorhomes have been fantastic with the service they've given us but we didn't expect to have to spend so much time at their premises!

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## riverboat2001

Wow, thanks for that reply.

I would be just as annoyed as your Hubby.

Having said that, i wouldn't buy a new vehicle, i know the warrenty is comforting, but i would be looking for a one owner well cared for from a dealer model. Which hopefully would have all those niggles sorted.


----------



## cabby

A very wise decision riverboat.
We have had one Swift royal 635, 1996 vintage,on a VWLT35 we had it for two years and we had no problems worth talking about, took us around France and Spain twice.then we suffered two Autocruise motorhomes.from before Swift took over. We now have a quality van that suits us and do not see us changing for quite a while now. Unless of course I can afford that new Winnebago Via 25R. 8) 8) 8) 

cabby


----------



## firewood

my blazer has spent as much time at dealers as on my drive. dont think i would buy another.yes it drives well thats about it


----------



## riverboat2001

So, was yours bought new?

I don't have any dealers close to me, so i don't want one that has to keep going back.


----------



## firewood

yes mine was new .


----------



## Briarose

Hi I am not sure if MaxandPaddy are around right now, but I know they had a lot of problems with their MH and I think it was the same model I found this link for you.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-679398-.html#679398


----------



## mondo33

We don't have the Starblazer we went for the Startrail, lovely van,a couple of niggly faults which when you pay a load o' dosh is a bit of a let down 

The trim on the skylight in the toilet/washroom has peeled off..

Some of the storage lockers are slightly out of line this may seem pedantic but when ya pay a lot of cash you want it to look good

The main fault is..When we go on EHU the control panel does not show the mains electric is on and it does'nt float charge the leisure battery so we have to run the engine every couple of days..however we are getting it booked in to the dealership we bought it from when we get back to base I've seen a couple of other posts about control panels on Swift vans (they are the holding company of Autocruise) so maybe it's a bit of a flaw who knows!!

On the whole though we are well pleased with the Motorhome


----------



## steco1958

Mondo33,

What type of Mains board / Electrical device have you got, it is my understanding that these units have a switch as mine does in my autotrail.

We use the MH and when the battery is dying (Lights start to dim a lot) we switch on the charger and hey presto all is well.

Steve


----------



## MaxandPaddy

We bought a new Starblazer in December 07 and after 18months of sheer hell and a multitude of serious problems and another 20K out of pocket we finally changed it for an Autotrail Scout.
We had a lovely Autocruise Starfire before the Starblazer and that was faultless and we loved the layout of the Starblazer but it went back to the dealers over 20 times in 18 months and spent weeks with the dealer being repaired and even had an engineer from Swift visit us at home to try and fix it.
It was inspected by Peugeot as,in our opinion, the ride height was far too low and like firewood we would have bottomed it on a steep hill or ferry ramp so in the end we fitted air rides at our expense!
Without going into great detail,it was a great van as far as layout was concerned but a dissaponting Motorhome regarding quality and aftersales service from Autocruise.
Even the Manager of the dealership (who no longer works there!) said it was so bad it should have been rejected but at the time we were left to deal with Autocruise/Swift ourselves which I found very disappointing and poor regarding solving the problems with the Motorhome.
We love the Scout and it is a breath of fresh air to go out and not have something fuse/burn out/stop working or break!


----------



## firewood

MaxandPaddy said:


> We bought a new Starblazer in December 07 and after 18months of sheer hell and a multitude of serious problems and another 20K out of pocket we finally changed it for an Autotrail Scout.
> We had a lovely Autocruise Starfire before the Starblazer and that was faultless and we loved the layout of the Starblazer but it went back to the dealers over 20 times in 18 months and spent weeks with the dealer being repaired and even had an engineer from Swift visit us at home to try and fix it.
> It was inspected by Peugeot as,in our opinion, the ride height was far too low and like firewood we would have bottomed it on a steep hill or ferry ramp so in the end we fitted air rides at our expense!
> Without going into great detail,it was a great van as far as layout was concerned but a dissaponting Motorhome regarding quality and aftersales service from Autocruise.
> Even the Manager of the dealership (who no longer works there!) said it was so bad it should have been rejected but at the time we were left to deal with Autocruise/Swift ourselves which I found very disappointing and poor regarding solving the problems with the Motorhome.
> We love the Scout and it is a breath of fresh air to go out and not have something fuse/burn out/stop working or break!


i have to agree with every word .


----------



## mondo33

steco1958 said:


> Mondo33,
> 
> What type of Mains board / Electrical device have you got, it is my understanding that these units have a switch as mine does in my autotrail.
> 
> We use the MH and when the battery is dying (Lights start to dim a lot) we switch on the charger and hey presto all is well.
> 
> Steve


I posted about this on another thread,and Swift have replied to it I think a trip to the dealers for a new panel is in order shame we may lose it for a few days..the thing is the service manager at the dealership is a friend of ours hopefully it'll get cured


----------



## 131624

drcotts said:


> Hi All
> Just joined the forum tonight. Thought i would make my first post " a what do you think about the starblazer."
> 
> We have decided that this the van for use after not really seeing a van we immediately felt "right" with - until we walked into the Stablazer. SO we have decided this is the van we want. We have sorted out some money etc and so the final hurdle is to ask owners what they think of this vehicle.
> We would like the garage model but would go for the low locker. I realise there is not too many of this van about....is there?
> 
> So what do other owners think. Quality of manufacture etc? Fittings Autocruise after sales.
> 
> Any info appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Phill


----------



## 131624

I too have joined tonight, I have owned two starblazers one from new 06 and one used which i still have 05. I have made two trips to portugal (10weeks each) during winter and one trip to france as well as uk trips. Both starblazers were faultless and are very nice comfortable spacious motorhomes. The garage one is usually heavier and larger and a higher roof at the back. the LB low bed (like mine) has cavernous storage area. Usually fitted with eberspacher heating - you need a solar panel to keep battery topped up or as with most motorhomes using any kind of fan assist, the heater wont fire up. Unless of course you have electric hook up.The older van i have now is better than the newer one. It doesnt have electronic panels etc its all fuses and switches which are much easier to use. I think quality is very good and much better than some i've seen. They are spacious inside you can lounge around if you want to, unlike some motorhomes where you can only sit at the table. I like the starblazers they have plenty of storage place and are very comfortable. I,ve done lots of miles in them and spent lots of time away they are a home from home the heating hot water shower etc all works well. The 2.8hdi engine pulls like a train and gives very good mpg. It has lots of nifty things like tv table in the bedroom and loads of lights.
If you need to know more please ask


----------



## drcotts

Hi Suzuki
Ironically I ended up with a startrail and more ironically ended up with the one owned by Mondo (who posted in this thread)

Quite pleased with the startrail up to now and had my solar panel fitted from my old van.
Have yet to use the van in earnest but had a couple of weekends away in it and getting used to the layout.

We always liked the layout of the starblazer with its big garage but his van came along at the right price with a few extras so we went for it.

Thanks for the info which i am sure will come in handy for others

Phill


----------



## bazajacq

we have had our starblazer 9 months and done 10000 miles in it , no problems , we love it , baz


----------



## ingram

It is important when discussing Starblazers and some other Autocruise models to distinquish between 'pre-Swift Group' and 'post-Swift Group' models. There are significant differences which can severely colour the experience of the owners .................... I have a 'pre-Swift' 2006 Starblazer and it is mainly excellent. I agree with most of what Suzuki has said.

I wrote a bit recently about different Starblazer models: it is in the 'Autocruise' forum somewhere ....... and don't forget that Swift Group have discontinued it now.

Harvey


----------



## CliffyP

ingram said:


> It is important when discussing Starblazers and some other Autocruise models to distinquish between 'pre-Swift Group' and 'post-Swift Group' models. There are significant differences which can severely colour the experience of the owners .................... I have a 'pre-Swift' 2006 Starblazer and it is mainly excellent. I agree with most of what Suzuki has said.
> 
> I wrote a bit recently about different Starblazer models: it is in the 'Autocruise' forum somewhere ....... and don't forget that Swift Group have discontinued it now.
> 
> Harvey


We have the same model etc as Harvey (who has given us some good advice about).
We only went for a look around last november, and the Bride said come and look at this one. I said no because I did not like the fixed bed option, but when I looked inside the layout sold it to me. Not seen a lot of ours about though its the six berth with low locker, Deal done and defunded same day.
We have only managed two weekends away so for far but away this weekend for four days (weather permitting), and then we are off in March for two weeks down south and then Tunnel to France,Germany etc 3 June for six / eight weeks. We have two GSD's and find it great for space size etc, and the derv heating is just great, our was fitted with air suspension from new and its great. Most also seem to have 2x110 amp batteries fitted. The boss/bride/dragon/she who must be obeyed/present wife etc loves all the storage space and cant manage to fill it yet, but that no doubt will change when going on a longer trip.
The 2.8 engine pulls very well indeed and is perfectly adequate for the job, the later ones, some had a 2.3 and I think that would struggle a bit.

Let us all know if you buy one, we are very happy so far) with ours.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Ingram is right the Autocruise Motorhomes made before 07 tend to be faultless and of a very high quality. I have endorsed this in previous posts when I have raved about our 06 Starfire which was brilliant.
The layout of the Starblazer is great and if we had not encountered so many problems with our new 07 model we would not have parted with it.
We believe our Starblazer was one last out of the Autocruise factory in Swinton as it was ordered in June 07 and finally turned up on the 1st Dec 07 with a set of alloys on from Halfords which were eventually recalled when Swift realised what had happened,meanwhile we had been driving around on them for a couple of months when eventually I was told they are not up to weight of the van!
That was just one of many problems we suffered and that particular van was an out an out lemon!
Alarm bells should have registered when I had to drive to the Autocruise factory as they did not have any samples of upholstery patterns to send to the dealers and they only had one set at the factory from their new supplier.
But I loved the layout and wanted a Starblazer!
They are a good Motorhome if you look at something prior to 06 and I believe they are now no longer in the Star Range.
Val


----------



## ingram

MaxandPaddy said:


> We believe our Starblazer was one last out of the Autotrail factory in Swinton as it was ordered in June 07 and finally turned up on the 1st Dec < snipped>
> 
> Alarm bells should have registered when I had to drive to the Autotrail factory as they did not have any samples of upholstery patterns to send to the dealer
> Val


Val, you may want to edit the above to save confusion: I doubt it was the *Autotrail* factory that you went to .... unless that is why they didn't have the correct material 

I'd like a motorhome the name of which didn't start with 'Auto': that'd save a lot of confusion.......

Harvey


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thanks Harvey,
What a clanger :lol: !
Like you say....too many Autos about!


Val


----------



## CliffyP

MaxandPaddy said:


> Thanks Harvey,
> What a clanger :lol: !
> Like you say....too many Autos about!
> 
> Val


We all knew what you meant though, your brain must have just been on Auto Mode :wink:


----------



## MaxandPaddy

What brain? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Val


----------



## Roughrider

Hi there
I've got a star blazer 2007 reg 06 model with garage for sale
Give us a ring or tex 07595638211
The van is with XL garage at rear extras on van with alloys
18000 miles. This model is an excellent bit of kit.


----------



## grumpyman

Roughrider said:


> Hi there
> I've got a star blazer 2007 reg 06 model with garage for sale
> Give us a ring or tex 07595638211
> The van is with XL garage at rear extras on van with alloys
> 18000 miles. This model is an excellent bit of kit.


Should imagine they have sorted now this post is 2 + years old. :lol:


----------



## Roughrider

I just subscribed on my phone and didn't realise that
Thanks for letting me know


----------



## mgffan

*How do you reset the water heater for Autocruise Starblazer*

Just arrived on a campsite and would you believe the water heater has stopped working .Its blowing the trip switch after about 10 se onds . Sadly its on the same circuit as the cooker and fridge .Needless to say they are not able to be switched on ..HELP asap please 
Bruce


----------



## Rotaryman

*water heater*

Is that on mains or battery?


----------



## Blondie69

Hi , I have a 2004 autocruise starblazer and I had a blow out on the motorway coming home from Cornwall , on the inside of the door it says pressure should be 80. Which I have done but it seems very high to me , does any one know whats right , thanks


----------



## Jeannette

We ru ours at75psi. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Blondie69

Thanks for that, I'll try that,
Dave


----------



## Morgan TheGoat

2006 was the last post....really,........well that's just white,..........


----------



## jiwawa

Ehhh?? Do you have only 5 posts per page Morgan?

"well that's just white"....that must be a local colloquialism?

But welcome to the forum!!


----------

